
Show HN: React-Pocket, a framework that helps manage state easily in React - captainwz
https://github.com/captainwz/react-pocket
======
fiatjaf
That seems nice. I don't like the `$` and the names of methods, but the idea
is quite good. It's like MobX, but with the potential of being better, because
of the simpler and clearer interface. MobX is a mess.

Does the component get updated on every state change anywhere, or just when
some property that it explicity uses gets updated? This is important.

~~~
captainwz
Thank you for the comment. Well, this framework is still being developed so
actually I didn't make names for those methods deliberately.I will consider it
in the future. Speaking of component updating, it's more like a sandbox in
React. But we don't need to worry about it because of its diff algorithm.
Redux always re-render from the top every time when reducer is triggered.

~~~
fiatjaf
Right, thank you for clarifying.

In this case I don't think it is sooo great anymore, but it still may be
useful for small projects.

